# 2009 Quilt Theme Poll



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

*2009 Quilt Theme Poll

*Please vote on your favorite theme idea for the 2009 Havanese Forum Quilt.

Poll will be closed on June 1st so hurry up and get your vote in.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Wait, can you vote whether or not you make a block?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Good question Lina, I would like to vote also.... Julie I can change the first post with anything you want added.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I want everyone to be able to,because it really is "a forum" project. Even if you do not make a block,you can still be involved as we will be fundraising as well.


:hug: Thanks Leeann for creating this poll :hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I agree, everyone vote! 

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh how cool, I just noticed the poll is on the lower left side of my screen. Now I do not have to keep clicking on the thread to see what's winning.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay--I know there should be more votes!!! Everyone---please vote!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I just can't decide - I like them all.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

I like them all too, but I really like the seasons idea. Would really be cute to see them all in different seasons  Winter snow faces, spring flower raids on our gardens, swimming fun and leave jumpers in the fall.... awwwwww.............


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

You can vote for more than one. My lucky day!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How did you get to vote for more then one Melissa?:ear:
It won't let me!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie, I think what it allows you to do is vote for more than one choice at your initial vote. Once you have voted it looks like you cannot vote again.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I discovered the same thing


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Now you tell me.


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

Leeann -

This is a great idea. How does one submit photo(s) for the quilt? and who puts the quilt together?

- Holli


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Now you tell me.


LOL I figured it out after I voted also... I was having a hard time choosing between 2 and I could have voted for both :frusty:

Holli - It is a wonderful idea that Julie had started last year. If you would like to see the quilt that some very talented forum members made for 2008 and will be raffled off at the National in Aug. you can see it here.
If you or anyone else is interested in making a square for the 2009 quilt you can contact Julie through PM.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm surprised seeing some of the results----I figured a couple would have pretty high appeal,but I never expected some of the results that I've seen. It's kinda fun to watch--I wonder how much difference voting for more then 1 is making......


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

I want one.. I think we should make them available for member to BUY! LOL I know this would be hard for the one making the quilt... but wow, I would LOVE ONE!!!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow. The two I don't want to do are doing pretty well. lol Julie will be mad at me if I have creative quilter's block in '09? hah.

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara I don't think Julie will get mad at you but she may give you a few :fish::fish: LOL


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Wow. The two I don't want to do are doing pretty well. lol Julie will be mad at me if I have creative quilter's block in '09? hah.
> 
> Kara


Of course not! But I might give you a push if you need one!:becky:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm soooooo glad I PM'd Julie about offering to do a poll for her. I would never have noticed it was already done and on the main Forum page. I almost never check that page out!! lol But of course, I'm BEHIND as usual.... would have noticed it in "new posts" eventually..... story of my life... :frusty: :biggrin1: 

Julie, when do you want to have a 'final answer' ? Is there really a rush? I know I won't be thinking of a block 'til Fall at the earliest! LOL 

I like that non-quilters here also have a vote. After all, they and many others will be the ones buying tix for the drawing of it. Good idea!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Marj-----the poll will end June 1st. Some people wanted to have a longer time to plan and do a square....so I wanted to decide on a new quilt,whether it has a theme or not,so there was a bigger time frame to get others on board etc. We do have plenty of time...but the sooner that's decided I feel the better it'll be.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

*Please only vote for your top favorite idea*-----

When you vote for 2 it is not saying this is my first choice,this is my second etc. I want it to be accurate. Thanks :wink:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

It was a tie for me. And it will still give you a good idea, because the most popular one will still be ahead.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

When you create a poll, you can choose to have people only vote for one or multiple ones.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> When you create a poll, you can choose to have people only vote for one or multiple ones.


ound:OK I had to go see what I clicked on and I now I see what I did... and now do you see what else I did yup I created a whole new t thread... That will teach me for trying to learn new things LOL I think I now claim Jan's title of forum ditz. Sorry guys.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Its ok, I just deleted it for you. No worries.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> It was a tie for me. And it will still give you a good idea, because the most popular one will still be ahead.


Okay Melissa:thumb:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I was really worried I was going to get the fish for that one. LOL


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound: Oh no! ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Julie, are we doing the one that wins? 

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Of course Kara! You're up for a challenge aren't ya? :laugh:

If the four seasons wins,I already have a layout figured out.....depending on participation and donations for quilting etc. if we can-----but I'd like to do 2....


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*so who will teach me to quilt?*

I've been wanting to learn to quilt for years. Are you doing the applique kind?
Linda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Check out this link*

If you go here, you can see the other quilts HRI has done in the past.

http://quilt.havaneserescue.com/ind...ent&task=category&sectionid=1&id=13&Itemid=35


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> I've been wanting to learn to quilt for years. Are you doing the applique kind?
> Linda


We pretty much let the person volunteering to make a block,decide on their technique to use----there will be guidelines,but applique is certainly an option.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*2008 forum quilt*

been getting a lot of positive feedback on the quilt you folks did last year. You did a smashing job. It is so lively and fun. I cannot make a favorite square, all are wonderful.

your quilt makes me smile.

Linda

PS on a day when we got so many calls on fosters, I needed it!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*hav will travel*

I'd like to do a havanese making a pizza in Rome.
Linda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Linda----if you haven't voted,please do.:thumb:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*See the ad for your quilt 2008*

http://www.artawakening.com/havaneserescue/050608/news.html


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

The ad is nice. Thanks so much.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great ad, Linda! Thank you so much for the wonderful comments. If you decide to make a block for the next one, you will not regret it. I guarantee it! 

Julie, I'm up for a challenge! So long as there is plenty of time for me to procrastinate then I'm good to go. :biggrin1: ound:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Ads*

I'm going to go back and forth with the quilts each week.

Please check out the site...we really need to get Trooper and Mickey a home. Tell your friends! Both are doing much better than it says on the website, that was written when they first came. We've been so busy they haven't been updated.

Your work is so necessary. We have been getting in record numbers of dogs into foster care and all of them are going to have some special needs. Your work is so appreciated. HRI loves Havanese Forum!

Linda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*a photo for our quilt square at the Rainbow Bridge*

Is there a photo of the dog who went to the Rainbow Bridge as seen in the quilt square? That really brought a tear to my eye!

Linda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Linda---
That is Leslie's dog Shadow. Shadow is on the back of the forum calendar. She was a tiny little black sweetie.....I believe if you do a search for Shadow you will find her thread....get your kleenex ready.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:thumb:*Please Vote if you haven't already*:thumb:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*How many votes do we get?*

Can this be like Dancing with the Stars where you get eight votes and get to stack the deck!

Okay, I'm feeling sort of silly today after going out to see if we could see some whales coming North and eating my Mother's Day Nachos!

I think all of the ideas are good ones. I actually bought a quilt book so I am going to try!

Linda


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*did you have a theme last year*

Did you have a theme last year? It turned out so well.

One year HRI had just a crazy quilt and it was really cute. A lot of the squares were turned into cafe press for trivets and magnets that I have all over the place that earned even more money for rescue.

Too adorable they are!
Linda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

We didn't have a theme last year...or for this first quilt. I thought it might be easier to collectively make them with a theme in mind----though this quilt did turn out very nice.Though we didn't have a theme,there was alot of hearts and red that came to play in alot of the blocks.

I'm not sure how many different themes you can choose at the time you voted,but it won't let you vote again after you did once.We can not "stack" the deck!ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It is very interesting to watch how close 2 of the themes are. Seperated only by a few votes are" Have Hav Will Travel" and "The Four Seasons". The Shabby Chic in third. 

eace: Be sure to vote! eace:

This quilt could be on your bed next year!:becky:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Be sure to vote for Shabby Chic


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That would be a Super Fun one I think as well Maryam....but we'd need quite a few votes!!! Would that go in your house?:ear:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

> Would that go in your house?


Julie, are you asking me?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes,Maryam......would that floral one work at your house??


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ha, my favorite sentence: 'I'll MAKE it work' ound: I looove shabby chic, not all over the place but definitely a touch of it. Why? You got a wonderful quilt already in the mail for me? :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wouldn't that be a kick???? I wish !!! I think they would all be pretty fun to make--and a floral would go in my house too! We need more voters Maryam!ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Let's go recruit Julie! :spy:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I admit, I voted for what I would want to win too!

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's exactly what we want Amanda!:clap2:

There's no reason to make one without large appeal I say........:wink:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We could do two smaller quilts! I love the shabby chic look. I also have lots of the 1930's and 40's repro prints in my stash.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

OH the possibilities!! :bounce: Your fabric stash sounds fabulous Michele! Depending on how many quilters we get,I'd love to make 2....one for rescue and one for Canadian rescue/Fanciers as well.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:bump: Just bumping so everyone votes! :bump:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*and how about one for just me?*

Gee...my birthday is in august...how does that sound?

Just looked through some photographs the day we brought Daisy home. Riki was 9 months already full grown and fully silver. She looks so tiny next to him...but they were great buddies from the moment they met.

Linda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Linda,
Maybe you'll get a quilt for your birthday??? Wouldn't that be sweet???


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

14 more days for everyone to vote. There are alot of newbies here on the forum(in fact I hardly recognise anyone)but be sure to vote on your favorite theme for the next quilt. You don't have to make a block to vote.

:bounce: Vote :bounce: Vote :bounce: Vote :bounce:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hopefully with all the newbies, we've picked up some more quilters and sewers.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ill be in on the next quilt.. but IM contracting out.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That'll be wonderful Melissa!:hug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Interloper! Interloper! Interloper! Get out the forum police.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Interloper! Interloper! Interloper! Get out the forum police.


ound:ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Breast enhancement?????ound:ound:ound:

WHOO! I wonder how many of our furbabies would be interested in that!?! 

har har har!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:laugh: Geri, you're too funny!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound: Funny that dumb butt picked a quilt thread to post about breast enhancement?ound:

Because this is a quilt thread----he should know we could sew our own falsies!ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ound:ound:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Well, you know they do sell those "nueticals". hehehehehe


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I just saw today that HRescue has already did a quilt called the Four Seasons Quilt. If the person who suggested this idea would get ahold of me,I would appreciate it.

Please keep voting-----the poll will be closing before too much longer!eace:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Good catch Julie, I had to go look at it. One other thing I noticed, I really like the DooDad quilt with the different size squares, it's different.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

If a 4 seasons quilt has already been done, then how about going with the second favorite? Right now, that would be Traveling Havs.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well,it really kinda makes me sad that it's been done before. I wish I had really,really looked at their previous quilts,but I didn't so I could "stay true to myself" (meaning that I think sometimes your own creative ideas go out the window,when you start looking too much at others)....darn it! I just kick myself in the butt!:fish:

I want to discuss this idea with the person who suggested it,before any decisions are made....but it is possible we will be doing quilt idea number 2 or 3....I'd want to discuss it more with the group of block makers.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Good catch Julie, that would put our beloved shabby chic in second place :whoo: Way to go shabby quilt!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:bump: Please keep voting :bump:
Time is running out! The poll closes soon!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:bump2: Just bumping up this thread for anyone who has seen the poll,or voted! :bump2:

There are just a few days left to cast your vote! Poll closes June 1st!

eace: Thanks for participating! eace:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

HEY STEVEN...HOW can we miss you if you won't go AWAY??? ound:ound:ound:

You are so NOT worth getting annoyed over...:yawn:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Do you only vote once?*

Do we get a vote for each dog too?

I think they are all really great ideas. You guys are so talented, how could you go wrong!

Linda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:attention: There only 2 more days to vote! :attention:

:bounce::bounce: Please make sure you do----and don't forget to purchase your tickets for this year's quilt! :bounce::bounce:

You can't win it--if you don't enter!!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

imamurph said:


> HEY STEVEN...HOW can we miss you if you won't go AWAY??? ound:ound:ound:
> 
> You are so NOT worth getting annoyed over...:yawn:


Who is Steven and why was Kara talking about breast enhancments?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*4 seasons*

Just know that it was very popular and only one person got to win it. This means it is something people love! And you guys do a whole different take on it. One good idea is still a good idea. Although I do love travel too!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Katrina.. it was spam.. I deleted it.  

If anyone is having trouble voting, let me know. We will make sure your vote counts. 

Thanks Julie!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just voted, and caoot wait to start seeing squares again!!

I also just sent my check for the raffle - HOpe I win:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Julie said:


> :attention: There only 2 more days to vote! :attention:
> 
> :bounce::bounce: Please make sure you do----and don't forget to purchase your tickets for this year's quilt! :bounce::bounce:
> 
> You can't win it--if you don't enter!!!!


eace::bump::bump:eace:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

*This poll is closing------any last minute voters?????*


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like the havanese forum members have voted and our theme will be Four Seasons!

I'll be starting a new thread before long for people wanting to make a block. Please watch for it!

:clap2:Thank you all for your participation!!!:clap2:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:whoo:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Just not in southern California!*

We asked the kids in kindergarten to draw the four seasons and they were puzzled...well, we have dry season and rainy season...LOL

These are beautiful.

Linda


----------

